# Tall Fescue to Northbridge Bermuda



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Hello,

Here is my transformation that started on Sunday in which I had the tall fescue removed.


I was very fortunate to have a business associate that allowed me to utilize his workers for the project. The 4 workers removed the sod in a little over 3 hours.



Then on Tuesday I had 24 yards of a sand/soil top dressing dropped off.



That evening my helpers returned and spread the material.



Then on Thursday night I rolled, dragged and finished the top soil, to ultra smooth



Then installed the Northbridge Bermuda grass Friday afternoon with my helpers again.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Mmmm nothing like ripping out that sissy grass and going alpha. Welcome my son. lol


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

A week later sod is coming in nicely, hope to use my GM1600 next weekend for the first cut.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Your project looks like it's coming together very nice. After a summer of tee cutting this will be awesome


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

First cut was not perfect, decided I should get a 6 yards of sand 

Here is a picture of the second cut;



Then had masonry sand delivered by Custom Stone in Virginia Beach



Then spread the sand


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

Now this is a well planned and well executed transformation!


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Visitor said:


> Now this is a well planned and well executed transformation!


Thanks the forums have taught me a great deal and my OCD helped get the project done.


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

A week later after sand with a Toro Rotary cut last night.

We also finally had some rain :thumbup:


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Very nice! :thumbup: I'm looking forward to seeing it fill in all the way. Great job!


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

"REEL" my god. I think you own the suburb having a great looking lawn "just" by cutting with a rotary.

What ever you are doing. Keep doing it


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Morning Roll


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Looks fantastic


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Here is today after a little cut


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

That's looking really good


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Here is a little scalp at .50 before some sand



Then some more sand on the hottest day of the year


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Post Sand


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

That's looking really good!


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Stripes


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

Nice Job. Looks Great.


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Mow, Verticut in two directions and then fertilizer


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

A little baseball practice after the summer heat.


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Morning picture, still green...


----------



## Romangorilla (Jun 3, 2019)

Awesome job on the renovation! It looks perfect. A couple questions for you:
1. Why did you choose Northbridge over Latitude 36? I'm sure you did the research, so I'm just curious about your thoughts.
2. Have you had a freeze yet? Is the turf handling the colder temps well?


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

I did a ton of research and based on what the local sod farms had I went with the Northbridge. We have had two or three light frosts and I am surprised that it has kept it's color.

The neighbors with common are showing a bit more of browning and loss of color in the neighborhood.


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Cold Weather progression picture;


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

@Passat774 Holding on nicely. What hoc did you end up at?


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

After speaking with a local golf superintendent that has the same turf type near by, I have left it at .75.

He keeps it at .3/.4 during the year and then .5/.6 in winter.


----------



## Romangorilla (Jun 3, 2019)

The color looks great. It seems to be holding up pretty well. Not sure if you guys have had any freezing temps up there yet. (I'm sure you have)


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Cold week in the 40's this week with frost and freezing temps. Nasty and rainy this morning. Still holding some green.


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

@Passat774 man that's looking pretty good! My Lat36 is just about completely dormant now. I feel like it would still be holding on a little better if my hoc had been a good bit lower than 1.125" and if I would've continued my pgr a little further into the fall.


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks, just hit dormancy pretty hard today


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

1/4 Green left


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Winter Picture


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Spring scalp at .39 (borrowing one of those cool prism height of cut tools from my buddy at the golf course)

Trying to decide on HOC for this year....


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Happy Easter, some morning strips!


HOC 10mm or .40 inches


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Passat774 said:


>


Looks great!


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks w0lfe!

Here is a new angle from the back yard.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

That looks outstanding! Great job!


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

What HOC are you holding?


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

robbybobby said:


> What HOC are you holding?


.60 with the Prizm gauge

Mowing daily


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Core Aeration then sand with the eco 250 thanks to [mention]cpVA

Mowed at .60 then more sand.


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

What is that push core aerator? Link?



Passat774 said:


> Core Aeration then sand with the eco 250 thanks to [mention]cpVA
> 
> Mowed at .60 then more sand.


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

robbybobby said:


> What is that push core aerator? Link?


Here is the link to the thread about it 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=16435


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Hope I did not wake anyone up...


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Tonight's picture


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Night Mow


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Labor Day


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

End of season progression, last cut was 10/7 at .70 hoc. Lawn has continued to grow in areas up to 1"

Still nice and green.


----------



## Fenste089 (Dec 31, 2020)

Nice lawn. Was it crazy expensive go go SOD vice seed? I'm looking at tall fescue to bermuda as well and my house is on an acre lot


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks, the sod was not super expensive, the hardest part was getting it levelled and smooth.

It all just really depends if you are interested in using a reel mower or not.


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Burn 2021


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Looking a little bit better 

Yes we are under 5mm or .2


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

:thumbup: Looks great!


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Sbcgenii said:


> :thumbup: Looks great!


Thanks


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Rainy day picture


----------

